# Harness, Backplate, and Bladders



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Alright, lets hear it.

If we purchased a harness, what would we need to look for. Straps, cummerbun, gear loops, chest strap, 

Backplates, Aluminum, stainless, looking for weight or stability, dimension benefits

Bladders, full round, horseshoe like, 30lb, 38lb, 40, 50, what? 

Im diving freash and salt water, in fresh Im gathering weight looking for goodies, in salt Im gonna be killing fish and possibly picking up stuff, I understand you guys dont need the larger bladder because of the salt water and the dive is more adventure and spearing not collecting rocks or petrified objects as I would in less bouyant fresh water. Im a floater, I had 25kbs of lead on me in November with a 5mm farner john top and a 3mm full. I was like a cork, had to pull myself down. Should I look for a bladder of 35+lbs lift, stainless backplate and simple webbing harness? Im curious just picking brains. Maybe your set ups, brands models and such... STEVE


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Since you say you are "a floater", I'll recommend a stainless backplate, and steel tanks. I've found that a bit of extra weight is helpful when spearfishing... sometimes that big snapper or grouper will bloat up and start trying to pull you to the surface like a lift bag. I've seen guys get in trouble because of a stringer of fish pulling them up faster than they wanted to go. I, myself, have spent an entire ascent and safety stop in a head-down position, finning toward the bottom because the fish on my stringer bloated up during ascent and started pulling me to the surface. So, extra weight when spearfishing is not a bad thing!

As for harneses, they're a matter of personal preference. A Hog harness is very basic, no padding. All the manufacturers make a couple harneses and give them names like Standard, Elite, Deluxe, etc. I like a little padding on my shoulders so I went with the nicer Hollis harness.

Bladders: I'm using the Hollis 38 lb. donut, and it works great for me. I'm 5'10" and about 175 lbs. with average body fat. I prefer the donut wing because it's less likely thatair will get trapped on one side like with the horse-shoe style wings.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *FelixH (12/28/2009)*Since you say you are "a floater", I'll recommend a stainless backplate, and steel tanks. I've found that a bit of extra weight is helpful when spearfishing... sometimes that big snapper or grouper will bloat up and start trying to pull you to the surface like a lift bag. I've seen guys get in trouble because of a stringer of fish pulling them up faster than they wanted to go. I, myself, have spent an entire ascent and safety stop in a head-down position, finning toward the bottom because the fish on my stringer bloated up during ascent and started pulling me to the surface. So, extra weight when spearfishing is not a bad thing!


Felix, you need to properly vent those fish when that happens. I good knife poke to the gut helps on that issue most of the time.

Steve, 

Go check out the Hollis harness that MBT has. Have only heard good things about them.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Telum Pisces (12/28/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *FelixH (12/28/2009)*Since you say you are "a floater", I'll recommend a stainless backplate, and steel tanks. I've found that a bit of extra weight is helpful when spearfishing... sometimes that big snapper or grouper will bloat up and start trying to pull you to the surface like a lift bag. I've seen guys get in trouble because of a stringer of fish pulling them up faster than they wanted to go. I, myself, have spent an entire ascent and safety stop in a head-down position, finning toward the bottom because the fish on my stringer bloated up during ascent and started pulling me to the surface. So, extra weight when spearfishing is not a bad thing!
> ...


You're right... learned that lesson long ago. Or, just make a lot of gut shots. :doh


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Haa haa..Felix said gut shot.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Got me a Dive computer in the mail today! 

Yall dont realize when Im loaded up, ITS GONNA BE ON! 

Im looking to refine my gear on the slow season when its possible to pick up a good deal. I got MBTs certificate and will be rolling by and checking out that Hollis rig. 

Yeah Im a floater.. LOL I think a guy named Rich Adams called me that first.... like the pot calling the kettle black eh!

Ok

Bladder Donut style = I

Baldder Horseshoe Style =

Stainless plate = I

Aluminum plate =

Harness Padded shoulders = I

Standard harness = 

Thanks


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright I'm gonna tell you what I've had for about 4ish years now. 



I started with the SS Backplate and a Horseshoe wing and loved it. That was until I was introduced into the donut style wing. The horseshoe has a tendency to trap air in one side and can cause you to roll. The donut is a lot more streamlined and smaller. 



The SS B/P allows me to wear no weight at all which is something I really liked. If it were me and I look at the Hollis B/P and wing set up. I'd go with the 35 or 37 donut wing (not sure the exact lift amount.)



Go with a Single piece of webbing and the normal D rings, crotch strap, and what not. I personally have found I don't need the chest strap. I took my shoulder pads off because they kept sliding down and it got fairly annoying.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Sounds good thats the info I want to hear!

I just got a used Dive Computer in today from Santa... I know why didnt he buy me a new one.... welll another story.... Kinda Blood and turnip thingie...

Its a Diverite NiTek Duo, I swaer its the same one as the Tuse iQ-700 or something like that. Both manuals read the same, design is the same and I guess remove the outter cover and replace with another and they would be the same?? Oh well....

Spent the last hour going over it, each step, setting time, mixes, perodic pee breaks and all the stuff you find on one of these rascals. I went through the PROFILE and the previous owner must have never fuigured it out and dove anyways, goes through like 4 dives and the LOG looks like a dive, then Im guessing he loaned it or sold it to someone who couldnt find a manual. Dive from 21 mins, 5,5,..all of these were within 3 days, then 4.5 months later he dropped it in the water and made 2 quick dives max to 45 feet! either got it back or that dude sold it and dive profile log looks good, normal looking dives.... I guess Ill reset it and start from scratch? I dont need the logs but I might go over mine one day. 

My question is if you are diving a MIX of 28% then hit the boat, SI an hour and return on 32% on second dive, is this considered a 2nd Mix or is the 2nd Mix only when your expecting DECO or stole a tank of the dead wrapped up spearo on a rig while you take his fish and roll on......... LOL

I know I speak strangely, my buddys call it "BO-Bonics" hang around long enuff your be able to decipher anything I say! LOL 

Steve


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

On a Two gas computer your second mix will be your Deco Gas. After your first dive you can change Mix 1 to whatever it is you will be using as your primary gas.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Your so smart, yet so young still.... I cant figure all this out! 

LOL HAAAA

Im gonna save up, Birthday this January so I see a gun or a BCD set up coming!


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Dont listen to Paul....hes mackin on russians. Hes c a commy.



No...he;s right though.



And yes...your "Bo-Bonics" are confusing at times!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/29/2009)*Dont listen to Paul....hes mackin on russians. Hes c a commy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well there's perks to this. She barely speaks english, she's russian, and she's hot. :angel Did I mention she barely speaks any english?


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You ever been cussed out in a forien language!



It's hot.



First wifew was middle eastern.



Cuss more woman! Cuss at me!



HAA HAA. i BEEN DRINKIN


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (12/29/2009)*You ever been cussed out in a forien language!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too :letsdrink


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

I married a Salt water Broxson... you dont ever want anything to come to a cuss...... then its knives, bats, and occasional 38. Kinda like Little Detroit Clay!


----------



## Worn Out (May 10, 2008)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/29/2009)*"I married a Salt water Broxson.".. you dont ever want anything to come to a cuss...... then its knives, bats, and occasional 38. Kinda like Little Detroit Clay!


Now *there* is an old Pensacola term...

You gots' Saltwater Broxsons , and you gots' Freshwater Broxsons....


----------



## Caver2130 (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm pretty hard-headed and have dove all sort of set-ups, including just about all forms of backplate. As much as I hate to admit, I still go back to my Hogarthian harness (single piece of webbing, very simple). I like that because it is easy on/easy off and I can customize it about any way I need. It is also VERY clean and streamlined.It looks and feels like you are barely wearing a BC. Theother styles, like Felix mentioned, have more padding and allow for adjustment, but tend tonot be as customizable andcan add to a "bulky" feeling. You also NEED a stainless steel backplate for weight, if you are a "floater." It adds about 6lbs of negative buoyancy to the rig. You also notice without allof the "bells & whistles" onoff the rack BCs, you will need moreweight as"bells & whistles" tend to float. I've found that between 30-40 #s of lift is about right. Too much lift, you get a "taco" effect from the wing (your buoyancy will be well above your center of gravity, causing you to list from side to side). Too little lift and you'll havea hard time keeping steel tanks above the water line. I tend to like the donut style wings, as they don't trap air and I shy away from any wing with bungie around the bladder. Hollis has a solid setup that also has better "finish" to it (aka, it looks better). But there are several other manufactures that fit that description.


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks Josh!


----------



## wm4480 (Jul 2, 2009)

what josh really wanted to say is that if your BC is not all black in color, then you're gonna get distracted underwater and die...(cavers and their opinions.)



Good dive gear is what works for YOU, is functional, and is comfortable. That being said, if you tend to float more, go with Stainless Steel Backplates and Steel tanks. you'll get more negative and more gas.



As for BC bladder size, the hollis S38 (i think its called) is great; i dove a friends once and it is very streamlined and has plenty of lift underwater for me (i'm 190 lbs). I own both horseshoe and donut bladders now. the horseshoe is great for doubles, but i consistently got made fun of for having the infamous "Apeks Taco" b/c its 45 lbs of lift was too much for a single tank. it recently ripped a small hole underwater b/c their was too much material taco'ed up over the tank. so if you are just doing recreational single tank diving go with a donut bladder like MBT's Hollis S38 or Apeks WTX3 bladder.



http://www.divelife.co.uk/images/large/Apeks32lbWing.jpg



http://www.scubabasics.com/images/P/Hollis_S38-DT.jpg



Harness - this is where you have to find what you like. I personally got used to a fully adjustable Apeks WTX harness and like that better. Most people will tell you to go with the hogarthian style single piece webbing harness - its good but i like the fully adjustable better. its all personal preference here. if you grow or shrink a little, then its just as easy as pulling a strap more or loosening it some with the adjustable. its also really comfortable right out of the box and you don't have to wait for the webbing to soften up and not cut into your shoulders. Check these out:



http://www.hollisgear.com/prodview.asp?id=2



http://store.spearfish.org/images/pr_apeks_bc_wtx_harness.jpg



Let me know how you like that Nitek Duo. Looking at getting one of those as a backup computer.

Happy New Year and good diving in 2010! 



-Wilson

Fly Navy, Dive Pensacola, Go VOLS!

:usaflag


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

> *wm4480 (12/31/2009)*what josh really wanted to say is that if your BC is not all black in color, then you're gonna get distracted underwater and die...(cavers and their opinions.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I wouldn't listen to this cat he likes the the Vols. 



Listen to what I said. That caver guy isn't sooo bad either..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *wm4480 (12/31/2009)*what josh really wanted to say is that if your BC is not all black in color, then you're gonna get distracted underwater and die...(cavers and their opinions.)


You, obviously, have forgotten about Josh's famous pink wing!

He used it for quite a while and was Very proud of it.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *BOHUNTER1 (12/28/2009)*Sounds good thats the info I want to hear!
> 
> Its a Diverite NiTek Duo, I swaer its the same one as the Tuse iQ-700 or something like that. Both manuals read the same, design is the same and I guess remove the outter cover and replace with another and they would be the same?? Oh well....


Yes, they are the same computer. Zeagle also sold that computer under a different name. It's a very popular, very capable computer. I dive it, as do many others around here.



> *BOHUNTER1 (12/28/2009)*
> 
> My question is if you are diving a MIX of 28% then hit the boat, SI an hour and return on 32% on second dive, is this considered a 2nd Mix or is the 2nd Mix only when your expecting DECO or stole a tank of the dead wrapped up spearo on a rig while you take his fish and roll on......... LOL
> 
> Steve


I always set Mix 1 and Mix 2 to whatever is in the tank I'm diving. Mix 1 is hard coded at a 1.4 PO2 and Mix 2 is hard coded at a 1.6 PO2.Having both mixes set to match what's in your tank will allow you to switch to Mix 2 after you start your dive, if you want to dive to a PO2 of 1.6.

If you ever get into deco diving, the Mix 2 setting will be more useful to you. That's the Mix that you'll program for your deco mix.

Also, be sure to check/set your Mix before every dive, even if you're using the same mix as the last dive... be sure it's correct. If your last diveyesterdaywas on EAN, and you forget to set your mix for your first dive today, your computer will alarm and will lock you out. You'll have to return to the surface and wait 10 minutes before it will let you set the mix and continue your dive. Rather inconvenient, I learned.


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Caver2130 (12/30/2009)*I'm pretty hard-headed and have dove all sort of set-ups, including just about all forms of backplate. As much as I hate to admit, I still go back to my Hogarthian harness (single piece of webbing, very simple). I like that because it is easy on/easy off and I can customize it about any way I need. It is also VERY clean and streamlined.It looks and feels like you are barely wearing a BC. Theother styles, like Felix mentioned, have more padding and allow for adjustment, but tend tonot be as customizable andcan add to a "bulky" feeling. You also NEED a stainless steel backplate for weight, if you are a "floater." It adds about 6lbs of negative buoyancy to the rig. You also notice without allof the "bells & whistles" onoff the rack BCs, you will need moreweight as"bells & whistles" tend to float. I've found that between 30-40 #s of lift is about right. Too much lift, you get a "taco" effect from the wing (your buoyancy will be well above your center of gravity, causing you to list from side to side). Too little lift and you'll havea hard time keeping steel tanks above the water line. I tend to like the donut style wings, as they don't trap air and I shy away from any wing with bungie around the bladder. Hollis has a solid setup that also has better "finish" to it (aka, it looks better). But there are several other manufactures that fit that description.


Be careful of what Josh says! You will realize that he is right (in this situation atleast). He talked me into the Hollis SS backplate andHog harness...i'm pissed that I spent so much in BCs over the past 11 years until I was convinced to buy the best one!! I will admit that I have not tried any other harness other than a Hog, but I never have had issues with it to make me need to try another. I thought I would like a "more adjustable" harness but when I look back I'm glad I didn't get one! Only 2 things can fail on mine over its life-time...the buckle wears out or I take a glowing hot knife to the webbing and cut it (or saw on it with my dive knife). The only down fall of a hog harness is that I have it set to fit perfect with my top piece 3mm suit, but when I wear the bottom piece it fits a little more snug (but still not uncomfortably snug)...I think if you jumped btw a 5mm, 7mm or drysuit you might have to make slight adjustments..but it takes 30-45 sec and once you figure it out you can mark the webbing with a white paint pen for each adjustment "setting." 

I also have the IQ-700 which is the exactsame as the DR Duo. Like Felixsaid, until youget into deco diving or multi-gas, set it the same soyou can change your PO2 btw 1.6 and 1.4. If you don't set both as the same and go lower than 1.6 your computer will beep at you untilyou adjust your depth back to a 1.6 or safer PO2. That computer is very easy to figure out! My first time using it I made the mistake of leaving it in "gauge mode" before the dive. When I got in, it activated as "gauge mode" and I couldn't get it to go into "dive mode"...so I wasn't able to dive it as a computer and had to resort to tables for that day. Simple mistake that I haven't made since!!

From what I've read/seen/experienced, if you go with a SS BP and your Duo/IQ you will be in the same "boat" as MANY other "intermediate" divers. The nice thing is that you won't have to buy ALL brand new gear to upgrade to double, cave, wreck...just a few modifications which is much cheaper and a more comfortable feeling to me!


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

OK its time to refine this floater!

Im looking at a harness, SS BP, and a wing. I have AL80s, no steel yet. Sticking to ALs for a while since I dont dive much, the cost and extra 3 minutes of BT arent gonna do much for me...unless entangled!!! LOL I sent the NiTek Duo off to Dive Rite and had them test it and rebattery me up, so Im confident its good to go now. I really like being assured about stuff when my life might depend on it! No pawn shop diving for me! Ive looked around, spoken to some of you on here and read and reread the posts. All are good info amidst some local BS. 

Im patient buyer, I wait and look around. I did however notice a SS BP on ebay. I was told to look for 3 holes. I know there are many brands. Stainless Steel is fairly consistant. I cant see why one would be 150 bucks and one is 75 bucks... all weigh the same basically and same thickness. Tank straps and the back piece for a single tank is seperate in purchase? Just curious... I can always buy a Hog Harness and try it for $50 bucks and if I dont like it I can give it to Josh, instead of trying a $250 harness and having to sleeping with it!

Ive saved up a few bucks and feel Im ready to venture off into the abyss again and see whats out there. 

Steve

Im ready to do it!


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

You're going to have to buy a single tank adapter and depending where you get it they come with straps. (Or they should) I prefer the cam buckles to be SS also I'm not a big fan of anything plastic


----------

